# Buying Hymer Parts Direct from Germany advice



## lordgaz

Good Afternoon! 

Has anyone had success inquiring and purchasing Hymer parts direct from Germany from Hymer / or German dealer?

I am expecting/hoping for it to be a cheaper option compared to going through a Hymer dealer in the UK who must add their chunk of price on top...

I have just been quoted £380+Vat for a replacement shower tray for a 1991 Fiat Ducato Hymer 544 which seems incredibly steep (or over £1000 from someone else fitted)

I tried to find a way of contacting a German Hymer dealer on their website, but I am unsure how best to contact them

Any advice is welcome.

Gareth


----------



## pieterv

Can't you just email them in English? Quite a few Germans speak it.

If not, I'de be happy to translate for you (would not be perfect German grammar, but close enough).

Pieter


----------



## lordgaz

Hi 
Thank you for the reply.
Sure I can write it in English, (or with your help, German ) - but before I do, I was trying to find out if anyone had experience of going about parts sourcing in this way (going direct to Germany) and also which was the best contact email address (I found it hard to find the correct office in Germany to write to)

Many thanks
Gareth


----------



## hogan

lordgaz said:


> Hi
> Thank you for the reply.
> Sure I can write it in English, (or with your help, German ) - but before I do, I was trying to find out if anyone had experience of going about parts sourcing in this way (going direct to Germany) and also which was the best contact email address (I found it hard to find the correct office in Germany to write to)
> 
> Many thanks
> Gareth


I have in the past e mailed these people
http://www.derfreistaat.de/werkstatt_service/wohnmobil_wohnwagen.php
And they speak English and will post items to you giving you the total cost.
This is the e mail addy [email protected]


----------



## androidGB

I have purchased parts from Hymer Germany. No problem apart from the fact that they do not take credit cards. You have to do a bank transfer into their account.


Andrew


----------



## MyGalSal

*Hymer parts de*

Hi Gareth
You could try Hymer HQ at Bad Waldsee. We had a bike rack fitted there last year and the cost seemed reasonable. Whilst we were there we met a couple who were there to buy parts for their 13 year old Hymer - and they got the parts and seemed happy with the cost. They do have some English-speaking staff, we have dealt with Guntram Kible before and he was very helpful. Tel no 0049 7524 999 360.
Sal


----------



## hymerbeliever

I had a new shower tray from Brownhills last year for a 2004 C524 which was £217.50 (discounted) + vat plus £25 shipping.

Having recently bought another Hymer from a German dealer which had the same type of (cracked) shower tray, I know for a fact that the new tray cost them 99 Euros so someone is making a fat profit somewhere!

The trouble with shower trays is they crack easily if they are not packaged properly for shipping. DHL dropped our one from Brownhills getting it out of the van and it cracked.


----------



## Hymie

*Hymer Bad Waldsee*

Hi,

We were at Bad Waldsee in March, and they no longer ship any parts from there, they will refer you to a German dealer.

You can of course still call in and order any parts and collect them within 24 hrs.

Cheers


----------



## lordgaz

hymerbeliever said:


> I had a new shower tray from Brownhills last year for a 2004 C524 which was £217.50 (discounted) + vat plus £25 shipping.
> 
> Having recently bought another Hymer from a German dealer which had the same type of (cracked) shower tray, I know for a fact that the new tray cost them 99 Euros so someone is making a fat profit somewhere!
> 
> The trouble with shower trays is they crack easily if they are not packaged properly for shipping. DHL dropped our one from Brownhills getting it out of the van and it cracked.


I would be extremely happy with £217.50 price - Brownhills just quoted £380+vat which seems excessive - What sort of discount did you get?


----------



## hymerbeliever

Not sure what discount but I originally got a price from Brownhills Newark (because Hymer UK weren't answering), then got a much higher one from Hymer UK Preston when I phoned back, so they gave me a discount. My shower tray is this one (Part Number is H1383547, which replaces H1203608):

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/attach_mod/files/photo_120.jpg

Incidentally, that shower tray is currently out of stock in Germany whilst the product is redesigned...Hymer say they have suffered plastic degradtion problems with it......not wrong there...never seen one that isn't cracked!

Read my posts on the topic if it helps: nightmare job!

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-63891-.html
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-69095-.html


----------



## SaddleTramp

I understand this company is the main supplier for many Hymer parts and there are shower trays listed, When I had my Hymer I always had good dealings with them.

:- http://reimonew.ms-visucom.de/en/D-accessories/

Shower Trays :-

http://reimonew.ms-visucom.de/en/D-accessories/DZ-water_sanitary/DZU-washing_and_shower_sinks/

Good Luck

They speak Excellent English by the way and are extremely helpfull.


----------



## lordgaz

hogan said:


> lordgaz said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi
> Thank you for the reply.
> Sure I can write it in English, (or with your help, German ) - but before I do, I was trying to find out if anyone had experience of going about parts sourcing in this way (going direct to Germany) and also which was the best contact email address (I found it hard to find the correct office in Germany to write to)
> 
> Many thanks
> Gareth
> 
> 
> 
> I have in the past e mailed these people
> http://www.derfreistaat.de/werkstatt_service/wohnmobil_wohnwagen.php
> And they speak English and will post items to you giving you the total cost.
> This is the e mail addy [email protected]
Click to expand...

Thank you very much - I have dropped them a line. Thank you all for all the other replies also.


----------



## pieterv

lordgaz said:


> Hi
> Thank you for the reply.
> Sure I can write it in English, (or with your help, German ) - but before I do, I was trying to find out if anyone had experience of going about parts sourcing in this way (going direct to Germany) and also which was the best contact email address (I found it hard to find the correct office in Germany to write to)
> 
> Many thanks
> Gareth


Sorry, had misunderstood you.

Not sure if Reimo has many Hymer parts, it is more a supplier for self-converters.

But any dealer as suggested should be able to help.

There is also Movera who do have a lot of Hymer specific stuff. Not sure if they supply direct to customers though, you would have to register on the website and see.


----------



## Hymie

*Movera*

All Movera products can be ordered through Hymer UK - and not usually much more than the price shown on the www.movera.com
website.

Happy Travels


----------



## hymertastic

*1996 b 564*

has any one discovered a source of original shower mixers please


----------

